# Tribute von Panem: Hunger-Games-Vergnügungspark eröffnet 2019



## Darkmoon76 (22. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Tribute von Panem: Hunger-Games-Vergnügungspark eröffnet 2019* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Tribute von Panem: Hunger-Games-Vergnügungspark eröffnet 2019*


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Oktober 2017)

und wenn der Park abends zumacht kommt nur noch einer raus, weil alle anderen bei den Hungerspielen draufgegangen sind


----------



## xaan (22. Oktober 2017)

Momentchen mal, ging es in Panem nicht um ein dystopisches Regime, welches mit Angst und Schrecken regierte? Das Kinder in Battle Royale Schlachten schickte, die in Fernsehübertragungen wie eine Spielshow ausgeschlachtet wurden, um in einem Handstreich die reiche Bevölkerung abzulenken und die arme/unterprivilegierte Bevölkerung in Angst und Schrecken und gegenseitige Rivalität zu versetzen, damit keiner an Revolte oder Revolution denkt?

DAS wollen sie in einen VERGNÜGUNGSPARK verwandeln? *facepalm*
Nun ja....Dubai...zumindest die Location passt mit dem Thema des Films zusammen.

Ich hätte da noch ein paar andere Ideen. Vietnam, der Vergnügungspark. Hiroshima & Nagasaki, der Vergnügungspark.


----------



## nigra (22. Oktober 2017)

xaan schrieb:


> Momentchen mal, ging es in Panem nicht um ein dystopisches Regime, welches mit Angst und Schrecken regierte? Das Kinder in Battle Royale Schlachten schickte, die in Fernsehübertragungen wie eine Spielshow ausgeschlachtet wurden, um in einem Handstreich die reiche Bevölkerung abzulenken und die arme/unterprivilegierte Bevölkerung in Angst und Schrecken und gegenseitige Rivalität zu versetzen, damit keiner an Revolte oder Revolution denkt?
> 
> DAS wollen sie in einen VERGNÜGUNGSPARK verwandeln? *facepalm*
> Nun ja....Dubai...zumindest die Location passt mit dem Thema des Films zusammen.
> ...



Echt mal. Bei Filmen wie Harry Potter macht so ein Park ja durchaus Sinn, aber in diesem Fall ist das Ganze doch ziemlich absurd. Als nächstes dann vielleicht ein Park basierend auf dem Film "Schindlers Liste"?!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> und wenn der Park abends zumacht kommt nur noch einer raus, weil alle anderen bei den Hungerspielen draufgegangen sind


Und anstatt aus 12 Distrikten kommen alle Teilnehmer aus allen 50 US-Staaten. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schalkmund (22. Oktober 2017)

nigra schrieb:


> Als nächstes dann vielleicht ein Park basierend auf dem Film "Schindlers Liste"?!


Gab es schon mehrere in Europa, ist nur ne Weile her.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Oktober 2017)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Gab es schon mehrere in Europa, ist nur ne Weile her.


Oho, DER war echt fies. [emoji39] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

